# Halloween: The Inside Story – A&E Biography



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks to our friends over at DC for the head's up on this cool documentary called *"Halloween: The Inside Story" *coming our way this October!

A&E's Biography Channel will air a two-hour look at John Carpenter's Halloween from director Phil Nobile. It will feature exclusive interviews and more.

http://www.dreadcentral.com/news/37...shots-aes-upcoming-halloween-the-inside-story

http://www.biography.com/


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

That's great news. Hard to believe that movie's over 30 years old now! Still like it better
than the remake and it's just as scary now as it was then!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

The doc will air on October 28th at 9:00 p.m. EST. Can't wait!

http://www.dreadcentral.com/news/39597/halloween-inside-story-premiere-date-set


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Does it seem odd to anyone else that there is a 2 hour documentary, about a movie that was only 1 1/2 hours long? :googly:


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

spooky1 said:


> does it seem odd to anyone else that there is a 2 hour documentary, about a movie that was only 1 1/2 hours long? :googly:


lololololol!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Given it's one of the best films ever made, I could talk about it for hours and hours. I'm looking forward to this and frankly two hours is probably short.


----------

